# Who eats duckweed?



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a 55 gallon that I am slowly but surely in the process of setting up. I noticed a couple pieces of duckweed in there last week, but didn't think too much about it with all the business of life. Well, that was dumb. I come back to work today and the top is covered. I tried to net it out, but it sticks in the net and releases back into the tank. I have no fish in there currently. What fish would you recommend to eat it all up? I have heard goldfish, but I don't want any in a tropical tank. Is there anything else that you would recommend? Preferrably cheap and something that I won't want to get rid of after the duckweed is gone? I also have anubias, java fern, Christmas moss and a lily in the tank presently. I would like them to stay alive if possible.

thanks


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

At one time I actually tried to grow duckweed but the Rosy Barbs I had at the time just kept eating it. I don't know how many it would take to completely rid you of all duckweed, but just a couple will help you keep it in check once you've pulled out most of it yourself.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

turtles eat that crap, but they are messy eaters and wont get it all. you can buy a micron net used to scoop out very small things in saltwater tanks like plankton, that net should prevent accidental prorogation when scooping it out


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

jazzlvr123 said:


> turtles eat that crap, but they are messy eaters and wont get it all.


I can't keep it growing in my turtle tanks. I get enough to cover the whole tank. About 2 months later, it's all gone. They absolutely love this stuff! In fact, they love everything except Jave moss. :mrgreen:

I also keep some minnows in each tank as well, and I've seen them eating it too. I'm sure most omnivore fish will eat it if not offered anything else to eat?

You could scoop out all you can, then stop feeding the fish for a week or so and see of they make a dent in it?

Brian


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

goldfish also eat it up like candy.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just increase the current on the surface and it will disappear in no time. I promise, duckweed does not like to be in constant motion. Try it and see.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> Just increase the current on the surface and it will disappear in no time. I promise, duckweed does not like to be in constant motion. Try it and see.


I think that you are correct, Raul.

I have never had any success (?) growing duckweed or many other floating plants. I always have a faint rippling at the surface of my tanks and I think that this must be why.


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

any of your larger barbs, like rosy or tiger will eat it, as will silver dollars but the dollars may try to put dents in the other plants (probably wont matter since they are anubias and java not even most cichlids will eat those) Mollies may pick at duckweed a bit as well.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The surface aggitation never worked for me. I had a rushing current on the surface, and still the duckweed managed to inflict its infestation.

Do platys eat duckweed?

-John N.


----------



## Maazo (Aug 27, 2007)

Many rainbowfish love snacking on duckweed.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Who eats duckweed?

Ducks?

JK.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Who eats duckweed?
> 
> Ducks?
> 
> JK.


Who eats duckweed? Not me.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Sep 8, 2006)

Apple snails will eat duckweed.


----------



## Guido (Oct 26, 2006)

quaiac_boy 

In fact ducks DO eat duckweed lol
they love it. and no I dont own a duck, I read it somewhere 

regards

Guido


----------



## so many plants (Sep 11, 2007)

this is how i did it:
use your net and scoop out what you can
hold net over bucket and use your gravel cleaner to run water (aquarium water of course) over your net making sure you get of all duckweed. 
your net should clean off easily.
now just repeat till all the duckweed is gone
chalk this up as a 25% water change


----------

